# Dewalt demo hammers ?



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody use or have a dewalt demo hammer? I've rented the bosch 35lb from homedepot a couple times and am happy with its power but they are pricey and I have not seen any used ones for sale come up. There are a few dewalt demo hammers available. How do they stack up power wise vs bosch or hitachi? It will be used for light chipping in basement 3-4" slabs...

http://dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25941k.aspx

thx:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We have that one. It is a beast. Very tough.

Cons:
A bit heavy for its size.
Not all that small once the bit is installed.
Tough to use in cramped areas.

We have a Bosch rotary hammer that gets more use because of the smaller lighter size.

The Dewalt is a little easier than the Bosch Brute. The clay spade is really helpful.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a few Dewalt hammers and jackhammers. I love them. Bosch is good too. I have the smaller hammer, I got it because it is lighter, and uses SDS Max:

http://dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25899k.aspx

I'd recommend that one. I use it all the time and will do most jobs, but if your doing alot of breaking, get the big boy like this(or Bosch Brute):

http://dewalt.com/tools/hammerdrills--hammers-demolition-hammers-d25980k.aspx


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

They are very good for digging in hard dirt , and light concrete work. We use the big yellow bosch for heavy jack hammering jobs.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a Bosch Brute. It's a great big heavy breaker hammer. Some might not like the weight of it, but I love it. It makes quick work of breaking through a slab.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have a Bosch Brute. It's a great big heavy breaker hammer. Some might not like the weight of it, but I love it. It makes quick work of breaking through a slab.


Best j hammer


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^agreed


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I ended up buying a Bosch Brute, I found a used one and quickly snagged it. It hits hard with serious power. I figure with a Brute- it can bust up anything where with a smaller demo hammer, I may be limited and end up having to rent a brute again when a bigger job comes up.:thumbsup:


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Best j hammer


Best electric. Outside on thick slabs it's a 90lb air. We redid a sewer and the slab was 6-8" thick. Walk behind saw w/ 18" blade then a 90lb air to finish the job.


----------

